# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Sự khác biệt giữa dao phay hợp kim trước và sau nhiệt luyện

## shoptools

Làm sao để biết dao phay sau nhiệt luyện có lợi điểm gì so với trước nhiệt luyện?
_Dao phay hợp kim_ trước nhiệt luyện và sau nhiệt luyện đều có những điểm chung nhưng giữa hai phương thức gia công trên cũng có những điểm khác biệt nhất định và mang lại điều quan trọng là tuổi thọ sản phẩm cũng như chất lượng gia công.

Đầu tiên về hình dáng nhận dạng sản phẩm bên ngoài thì không có gì khác biệt. Cả hai hình thức gia công này đều cho ra những sản phẩm có các kích thước chuẩn phi 4 đến phi 16 và sô lưỡi cắt là như nhau,
Điều quan trọng là dao phay trước nhiệt luyện được tính toán đo lường được độ cứng không quá 50 HRC còn dao phay được sản xuất bởi thép sau nhiệt luyện cho độ cứng tới 60 HRC. Đây chính là điểm khác biệt lớn nhất giữa hai hình thức chế tạo hai loại dao gia công này
Ứng dụng sẽ nói lên nhiều điều về hai loại dao phay này:
Ví dụ như dao phay ngón hợp kim sau nhiệt luyện có độ cứng 60 HRC, ta có thể gia công được những sản phẩm có độ cứng nhỏ 60 HRC mà không sợ ảnh hưởng đến độ bền của dao. Ta có thể gia công được đa dạng những sản phẩm hơn với độ cứng khác nhau tuy nhiên giá thành của loại dao sau nhiệt luyện đắt hơn khoảng 5-10% so với dao trước nhiệt luyện. Cùng gia công một hạng mục sản phẩm thì dao phay sau nhiệt luyện có tuổi thọ thêm 30%.
Dao phay trước nhiệt luyện: giá rẻ, độ cứng thấp < 50HRC phù hợp sản xuất đơn chiếc số lượng ít.
Dao phay sau nhiệt luyện: giá đắt hơn đi kèm với độ cứng cao 60HRC phù hợp với việc gia công hàng loạt số lượng lớn.
Từ đó mà tùy vào hình thức gia công ta có thể chọn ra những phương án cho riêng doanh nghiệp mình.
Và tại shoptools.vn có cung ứng những mẫu sản phẩm dụng cụ cắt gọt trước và sau nhiệt luyện với chất lượng cao và giá thành tốt nhất.

----------


## vusvus

con dao trong hình ghi HSS mà hợp kim gì bác chủ?

----------


## Nam CNC

HSS là hơp kim chứ là cái gì chú vusvus , thép gió là cái tên dân dã thôi , chứ nó có 1 đống vật liệu trong đó , thành phần chính là fe cộng thêm 1 đống gì nữa em không biết , mà 1 đống đó thì gọi là hợp kim , chú đang hiểu nhầm phải là carbide mới là hợp kim á ?

----------

Minh Phúc

----------


## terminaterx300

> HSS là hơp kim chứ là cái gì chú vusvus , thép gió là cái tên dân dã thôi , chứ nó có 1 đống vật liệu trong đó , thành phần chính là fe cộng thêm 1 đống gì nữa em không biết , mà 1 đống đó thì gọi là hợp kim , chú đang hiểu nhầm phải là carbide mới là hợp kim á ?


dân ta chỉ cần phân biệt thép gió với hợp kim thôi. keke. nói chung đa phần các kim loại đang dùng đều là hợp kim, chỉ số ít dùng là nguyên chất tới 99,99 như vàng hay bạc hay đồng nhưng cũng vài mục đích thôi.

thép gió là hợp kim của sắt chứ ko phải thép, HSS hay high-speed steel, chử steel đã khác chữ iron rồi  :Big Grin:  carbide là hình như hợp kim của tungsten là chính thì phải

----------


## vusvus

Thép gió là hợp kim của sắt còn hợp kim là bột wolfram titan carbide, coban...nung thiêu kết, e có đọc đâu đó là người ta rót kim loại nóng chảy rồi thổi khí nén qua để tạo bột kim loại
 nhưng mà ra chợ mua dao thì người ta cứ hỏi mua dao thép gió hay hợp kim riết rồi quen ạ

----------


## terminaterx300

> Thép gió là hợp kim của sắt còn hợp kim là bột wolfram titan carbide, coban...nung thiêu kết, e có đọc đâu đó là người ta rót kim loại nóng chảy rồi thổi khí nén qua để tạo bột kim loại
>  nhưng mà ra chợ mua dao thì người ta cứ hỏi mua dao thép gió hay hợp kim riết rồi quen ạ


nung thiêu kết là carbide. nung xong rồi mài lại do cơ bản nó ko thể nào đúc ra rồi phay tiện được

còn thép gió thì vẫn phay tiện xong mới tôi cứng rồi mài lại

----------

